
Ask HN: Would you want a way to share an email via URL from Gmail? - ohvirginia
I&#x27;m thinking about this as a way to publicly share an email thread. A future version could have you setting a password, or sharing only to a select group of people. But rather than &quot;sending&quot; an email, you turn an email into a link (like an archive), and then have that URL that you can reference. You could also create a list of multiple such links, to collect some archives together.<p>I&#x27;m just thinking email is so useful and ubiquitous, and the web and URLs are so useful, but there&#x27;s not really a way to do this.<p>I know there are some where you can forward it to some place and then it becomes a web page. Someone this seems non ideal. But maybe I&#x27;m just imagining this. Maybe this is not useful for people at all.<p>Anyone want this?
======
ColinWright
There are many, many problems with the idea, so it would be useful if you
could lay out:

* Why you think this would be useful ... can you give a specific use case that people here would identify with?

* What problems can you see, and how would you overcome them?

* How would it work? How could you make it effectively friction-free?

You say:

> _I know there are some where you can forward it to some place and then it
> becomes a web page._

I've never seen or heard of such a thing ... can you explain why this "seems
non-ideal"?

In short, I'd be interested to see your thinking.

------
gregjor
You’re describing a mailing lists and news groups.

If I want to share an email thread with specific people I can just forward the
thread. If I want to publish it I would take the time to edit and format it,
because an email thread gets messy really fast and full of repeated and
irrelevant information.

